# Acer Aspire 5736Z



## JoshDaw (May 28, 2010)

Hey.

I have an Acer Aspire 5736Z laptop, it cut out on me yesterday, i did start up repair but it is telling me that i need the boot disks, which i have not got. After calling up Acer and finding out these disks are £57 im not too keen on buying them, however, i do need to get my laptop back ASAP.

Do you know a download link where i can get the files, i need, burn onto a disk?

It would be a great help, and save me £57

Im running OS: Windows 7 Home Premium.

Thanks.

Josh


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

its possible you have a partition on the PC which will allow you to restore the laptop 
BUT 
can you describe cutout?
and - i did start up repair - what did you do 

heres how Acer Support: Frequently Asked Questions list for Recovery media and Restoring a system to factory load


> How to recovery your system from bootup
> 
> Locate the Alt key, to the left of the space bar, and F10, on the top row of keys.
> Power the system on.
> ...


----------



## JoshDaw (May 28, 2010)

Hi.

Thanks for your quick reply.

I read to do the ALT F10 somewhere else, and I did so.

However, On both the Complete restore and the Restore OS and System retaining user data. Both of these errored out before they ended.


They are now both greyed out. I can't acsess them.

When i say cut out, i mean, im on the laptop, and it just turned off.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

take the power supply out 
take the battery out 
hold the on/off button on for 60 seconds 
now put the battery and power supply back together and see if you can boot off the recovery now 
if not 
then you will need to get the restore CDs from Acer


----------

